# Gigabyte GA-990-FXA UD3 ; UD5 ; UD7



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (22. Juni 2011)

ja wie der titel es schon ankündigt geht es um die neuen von Gigabyte hergestellten AM3+ Mainboards da ich gerade am überlegen bin mir auch eines zu holen um was für die zukunft zu haben nun würde ich erstmal gerne eure meinung dazu hören welche erfahrungsberichte ihr mir so mitteilen könnt


*Gigabyte GA-990-FXA UD3*
http://www.xtremeshack.com/immagine/i95918_ga-990fxa-ud3.jpg


*Gigabyte GA-990-FXA UD5*
http://www.pcforce.co.nz/images/MBGIGAGA990FXAUD5.jpg



*Gigabyte GA-990-FXA UD7*
http://www.prokoo.com/images/mainboards/4374_big.jpghttp://www.prokoo.com/images/mainboards/4374_big.jpg


----------



## kuer (22. Juni 2011)

Tja, das ist so eine Sachen, mit der Zukunft. Was heist in diesen Sektor Zukunft. Wie lange willst du den auf dem System bleiben? Wie bekannt ist, wird der Nachfolger einen neuen Sockel haben, der warscheinlich nicht kompatiebel ist zu AM3+. Was für ein System hast du den jetzt?
In meinem Fall, überspringe ich meist eine Chipgeneration, so das ich den 990er nutzen werde. Aber wenn du schon einen 890er hast, wäre der Umstieg unfug. Aber wie gesagt. Ein halbes Jahr ist bei Computern eine Ewigkeit. Mein neues wird das GA-990-FX UD5. Dies bietet mir alles was ich brauche und nichts unnötiges ud der Preis geht auch in Ortnung.


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (22. Juni 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Tja, das ist so eine Sachen, mit der Zukunft. Was  heist in diesen Sektor Zukunft. Wie lange willst du den auf dem System  bleiben? Wie bekannt ist, wird der Nachfolger einen neuen Sockel haben,  der warscheinlich nicht kompatiebel ist zu AM3+. Was für ein System hast  du den jetzt?
> In meinem Fall, überspringe ich meist eine  Chipgeneration, so das ich den 990er nutzen werde. Aber wenn du schon  einen 890er hast, wäre der Umstieg unfug. Aber wie gesagt. Ein halbes  Jahr ist bei Computern eine Ewigkeit. Mein neues wird das GA-990-FX UD5.  Dies bietet mir alles was ich brauche und nichts unnötiges ud der Preis  geht auch in Ortnung.


 

naja momentan nutze ich ein ASrock N68C-S-UCC mit K10 chipsatz und ein Athlon II x4 640 

mein nächstes CPU soll der Phenom II X6 1090T werden aber selber da hat man ja immer dann später wenn es mal nicht ausreicht spielraum für die FX Prozessoren in jahren da es sowieso klüger ist zu warten da es später hin eine überarbeitete version des FX prozessors geben wird mit sogar 10 kernen 

daher sage ich "was für die zukunft" ^__^


----------



## snajdan (25. Juni 2011)

haben die gigabyte mainboards dann uefi?


----------



## DiabloJulian (25. Juni 2011)

DCM_Made_of_Hate schrieb:


> mein nächstes CPU soll der Phenom II X6 1090T werden aber selber da hat man ja immer dann später wenn es mal nicht ausreicht spielraum für die FX Prozessoren in jahren da es sowieso klüger ist zu warten da es später hin eine überarbeitete version des FX prozessors geben wird mit sogar 10 kernen


 
Die nächste Bulldozergeneration beinhaltet einen Grafikchip und fordert daher einen neuen Sockel. Da kannste dein AM3+ für die Zukunft vergessen.

Und ja, diese 3 Bretter haben UEFI (einfach mal auf der Homepage nachschauen: "Patentiertes DualBIOS mit Hybrid EFI Technologie für Festplatten mit mehr als 3TB Speicherplatz")


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (26. Juni 2011)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Die nächste Bulldozergeneration beinhaltet einen Grafikchip und fordert daher einen neuen Sockel. Da kannste dein AM3+ für die Zukunft vergessen.


 
also laut PCGH sollen nachdem die ersten bulldozer rausgekommen sind eine kleine zeit vergehen und in der zeit arbeiten die dann wohl noch weiter an einer verbesserten version der bulldozers mit mehr als 8 kernen und noch höheren taktraten der soll dann wohl im nächsten jahr herauskommen für AM3+

kann mir kaum vorstellen das die im nächsten jahr ein neuen sockel herausbringen werden weil der AM3+ würde dann gerade mal vielleicht n jahr draußen sein (das wäre die besste möglichkeit das se die dinger nicht los werden weil wer kauft sich denn jedes halbe jahr n neues mainboard )


----------



## Samba64 (15. Juli 2011)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Und ja, diese 3 Bretter haben UEFI (einfach mal auf der Homepage nachschauen: "Patentiertes DualBIOS mit Hybrid EFI Technologie für Festplatten mit mehr als 3TB Speicherplatz")



  

Leider haben diese Boards noch kein UEFI

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD5 (rev. 1.0)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD7 (rev. 1.0)

sonder nur ein normales Bios (x2 Normales Bios + Backup Bios)

da scheinst du was falsch verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Kel (15. Juli 2011)

DCM_Made_of_Hate schrieb:


> kann mir kaum vorstellen das die im nächsten jahr ein neuen sockel herausbringen werden weil der AM3+ würde dann gerade mal vielleicht n jahr draußen sein


 Ist aber so, Bulldozer der 2. Generation kriegt neuen Sockel und Trinity sowieso.


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (17. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Ist aber so, Bulldozer der 2. Generation kriegt neuen Sockel und Trinity sowieso.


 
nä APU sockel is schon längst draußen FM1 denke mal das se da für noch was überarbeitetes rausbringen werden aber ich denke nicht das die dann in nem jahr einen neuen sockel rausbringen werden wozu auch 
wäre wirtschaftlich für AMD gar nicht tragbar da alle die sich ein AM3+ board geholt haben sich ein neues board kaufen müssten + ein neues cpu und vielleicht sogar einen neuen cpu kühler 
und wir wissen ja alle das geld nich auf bäumen wächst ( naja alles nur spekulation wir werden sehen welche überraschungen AMD für uns bereithalten wird ^^ )

FM1 = APU Sockel 
AM3+ = CPU Sockel

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich das mit crossfire machen soll 

habe eine hd 6850 und wollte mir wenn ich mir dieses board hole auch gleich eine zweite hd 6850 holen und die im crossfire laufen lassen nun bin ich mir nicht sicher auf welchen der pci-e steckplätze ich die grafikkarten laufen lassen soll und ob dann die länge der crossfire brücke ausreichend ist 

diese hier wollte ich wissen ob die passen würde 
XFX AMD/ATI CROSS FIRE BRIDGE R


----------



## dgcss (17. Juli 2011)

> lso laut PCGH sollen nachdem die ersten bulldozer rausgekommen sind eine kleine zeit vergehen und in der zeit arbeiten die dann wohl noch weiter an einer verbesserten version der bulldozers mit mehr als 8 kernen und noch höheren taktraten der soll dann wohl im nächsten jahr herauskommen für AM3+


 
äääähm ja. Stimmt es Kommt nochmal eine Kleine Serie für AM3+ nach. *(Dann wars das aber mit AM3+)*

Für was habt Ihr eure Besten Freunde Google und Wiki . Laut wiki kommt die 2 Gen des Bulldozers 2012 (Das zur KLEINEN ZEIT)
In der Wiki steht genau so drin das AM3+ *KEIN Ofizieller *Sokel ist. Es wird LEDIGLICH als Zwischenlösung bis zur Gen2 (Siehe damals So754 zwischenlösung für 939)! Die Boards werden durch den FMx abgelöst der neben PCI-Express 3.0 und Quad channel sowie APU mit einbezieht.

Also sollte man den ersten Bulli auch nicht als Endgültigen CPU sondern als "Testphase" ansehen. (Wurde aber auch schon mehrmals besprochen)

So also nochmal
-Ja es kommt eine 2 "Testserie an CPUs für AM3+" DANN WARS DAS ABER !!! Also Zukunft ist anders
-AM3+ ist nicht im geringsten Zukunftssicher
-AM3+ / Bull wird wohl noch einige Kindheitsprobleme mit sich bringen (werde ihn mir dennoch holen !)
-Bulli Gen1 Ist eine CPU (Ohne Grafikanbindung)
-Wie zukunftssicher FMx und FM1 sein wird , wird sich zeigen. (Hab keine Ziege da sonst würd ich mal in die Zukunft schauen  )

Seh den Bulli lieber als Testobjekt an bis der Gen2 draussen ist


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (17. Juli 2011)

dgcss schrieb:


> äääähm ja. Stimmt es Kommt nochmal eine Kleine Serie für AM3+ nach. *(Dann wars das aber mit AM3+)*
> 
> Für was habt Ihr eure Besten Freunde Google und Wiki . Laut wiki kommt die 2 Gen des Bulldozers 2012 (Das zur KLEINEN ZEIT)
> In der Wiki steht genau so drin das AM3+ *KEIN Ofizieller *Sokel ist. Es wird LEDIGLICH als Zwischenlösung bis zur Gen2 (Siehe damals So754 zwischenlösung für 939)! Die Boards werden durch den FMx abgelöst der neben PCI-Express 3.0 und Quad channel sowie APU mit einbezieht.
> ...


 

na toll dann kann ich mir ja wieder n gänzlich neues system aufbauen ^^°
neuen cpu sockel und neuen pci-e schnttstellen lass mich ratten die nächste grafikkarten generation sind dann schon auf pci-e 3.0 basis oder ?
fehlt dann echt nur noch das DDR-4 arbeitsspeicher rauskommt ^^


wie wird denn der neue sockel heißen ?


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2011)

DCM_Made_of_Hate schrieb:


> ja wie der titel es schon ankündigt geht es um die neuen von Gigabyte hergestellten AM3+ Mainboards da ich gerade am überlegen bin mir auch eines zu holen um was für die zukunft zu haben nun würde ich erstmal gerne eure meinung dazu hören welche erfahrungsberichte ihr mir so mitteilen könnt
> 
> 
> *Gigabyte GA-990-FXA UD3*
> ...


 Mein Erfahrungsbericht: 
UD3
*+* Der USB 3.0 Chip von Etron hat die gleiche Leistung wie der von NEC (870A-UD3)
*+* Beim PCIe x1 Slot gibt es keine Probleme mit längeren Karten z.B. Sound
(*+*) 2 Way SLI/Crossfire (wird noch getestet mit zwei GTS 450 1GB)
- 10°C höhere Northbridge Temperatur als UD5
(*-*) "nur" der Southbridge Kühler wurde mit Schrauben befestigt

UD5
*+* Der USB 3.0 Chip von Etron hat die gleiche Leistung wie der von NEC (870A-UD3)
*+* relativ niedrige NB Temperatur (ca. 50°C) 
*+* alle Kühler wurden mit Schrauben befestigt
(*+*) 3 Way Sli/Crossfire (nicht getestet)
*-* Beim PCIe x1 Slot dürfen die Karten nicht länger sein als  7,9cm (siehe Anhang)​
Das Testsystem:
1055T@ 250 MHz x 11,5 NB: 2500 MHz@ 1,3V
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1@ 140 mm USC und 120 mm USC
GTX 560 TI
Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced 
Scythe Kaze Master Ace


----------



## dgcss (17. Juli 2011)

> na toll dann kann ich mir ja wieder n gänzlich neues system aufbauen ^^°
> neuen cpu sockel und neuen pci-e schnttstellen lass mich ratten die nächste grafikkarten generation sind dann schon auf pci-e 3.0 basis oder ?
> fehlt dann echt nur noch das DDR-4 arbeitsspeicher rauskommt ^^
> 
> ...


 
DDR4 ? Nö aber der Bulli hat den standart Teiler von 1866 mhz. Vonsoan sollte man einen kompatiblen Speicher haben sonst wirst halt (evtl minimal) ausgebremst.
Naja bis die GraKas auf PCI-E 3.0 basis herauskommen dauert es wohl noch. Selbst PCI-E 2.1 ist noch nicht SOO weit vertreten also wirds mit PCI-E3-0 noch länger dauern

Ich habs so gesehen das der AM3+ als Aufrüst-Kit dient. So brauch ich Später lediglich bei der Gen2 das Board und CPU wechseln.

Also ich Rate dir Lieber noch ein bisl Geld zu Sparen und eins der Beiden Asus Boards zu holen.
1) Sind die Speicher Dimms VIEL weiter weg als beim GB. Also es hitzt sich nichts gegenseitig auf.
2) Auch XXXXXXXXXL Kühler finden wegen der bauart sein platz (Auch u.a wegen den Speicher Dimms)
3) Asus nutzt keinen Marvell Chipsatz was wiederrum heisst das die Schnellen OCZ sowie Corsair SSD PROBLEMLOS genuzt werden können.

Der neue Sockel wird FMx heissen . Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das X in eine Zahl umgeändert wird. Da hilft nur warten


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (24. Oktober 2011)

Samba64 schrieb:


> Leider haben diese Boards noch kein UEFI
> 
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir das gerade erst durchgelesen und *die Mainboards haben (zumindest das GA-990FXA-UD5) das Hybrid EFI Bios*! Steht auf der Gigabyte Homepage eindeutig drauf. Ich persönlich interessiere mich für das GA-990FXA-UD5 Mainboard, da ich immer noch ein GA-MA785GT-UD3H habe, und diese kein USB 3.0 usw. haben. Allerdings wäre von Vorteil gewesen, Grafik On-Board da mit drauf zu machen, falls mal die Grafikkarte nicht mehr will, schnell auf On-Board zu wechseln. 

Ich finde das GA-990FXA-UD5 hat meiner Meinung auch noch neben der Leistung und der Performance, ein richtig nettes Design, was mich gleich angesprochen hat.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------

